# Black Rat Snake genetics



## Garrett906 (Aug 22, 2017)

Im interested in discussing elaphe Obsoleta Obsoleta genetics. I currently have a rusty, albino black rat female, a Whiteside het hypo black rat female and a Whiteside, hypo, shater male black rat. Which rat snake genes are recessive or dominant. What genes work well together, ect. Any info on the black rat genetics would be appreciated


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Garrett906 said:


> Im interested in discussing elaphe Obsoleta Obsoleta genetics. I currently have a rusty, albino black rat female, a Whiteside het hypo black rat female and a Whiteside, hypo, shater male black rat. Which rat snake genes are recessive or dominant. What genes work well together, ect. Any info on the black rat genetics would be appreciated


As far as I am aware all obsoleta genes are simple recessive. So you need a set of genes from each parent to produce a visual morph.


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Most of what I know about black rat snake genetics is in the following paper:

Genetics of color mutations in the snake, Elaphe obsoleta
H. Bernard Bechtel, Elizabeth Bechtel
Journal of Heredity, Volume 76, Issue 1, 1 January 1985, Pages 7–11, https://doi.org/10.1093/oxfordjournals.jhered.a110026
Published:
01 January 1985

I can probably get you a pdf file of that paper if you can't get it yourself.

I have a theory that the mutant that Bechtel calls "brindle" is sexlinked.


----------



## Tiia (Aug 13, 2018)

Paulh, do you still have that paper? I would be very happy if you can send me the pdf


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Welcome to the RFUK Forums!


Yes, I can send you a pdf file of the paper. Send me a private message with your e-mail address, please.


----------

